# Dos modelos de contadores seteables [Seudo-Aporte]



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2009)

*Dos modelos de contadores seteables.*

*¿ Que cosa hacen ?*
Cuentan

*¿ Y hasta cuanto ?*
Hasta cualquier valor comprendido entre 1 y 999

*¿ Y para que sirven ?*
Contar piezas y al llegar a un valor sonar una alarma o apagar una máquina.
Temporizador de precisión, con un oscilador de 1 Hz se programan a cuantos segundos mantener encendido “algo” o cuantos segundos mantenerlo “Apagado”
Mirar como cambian los numeritos.

Con 3 cifras y un Clock de 1 segundo podemos llegar a 16,65 minutos, que no es poco.

*Versión I:*

La igualdad de valor entre lo solicitado y la cuenta la detectan 3 comparadores de 4 bites cada uno y uno por cada dígito de cuenta, las salidas de estos comparadores se “Suman” en una compuerta “AND” al llegar el contador al número en coincidencia la compuerta manda una señal que detiene el paso de los pulsos de Clock al contador.
Se programa con Tumbled Switch BCD (O Conmutador BCD) similares a la foto, son 3 de estos, 1 para cada dígito.
Y queda “Remono” porque el mismo conmutador indica el valor al cual esta programado.



​
*Versión II*

Empleamos un nuevo circuito integrado de reciente diseño (Ironía), nuestro viejo amigo el CD4017 conectados en cascada, la salida del primero es el Clock del segundo y la salida del segundo es el Clock del tercero.
Es decir que el primer CD4017 cuenta unidades, el segundo Decenas y el tercero Centenas.
¿ Cómo detectamos que la cuenta llego al valor prefijado ?
Leemos la salida correspondiente al número que pretendemos, si el número al que deseamos llegar es el 456, tendremos que buscar el punto de coincidencia en el que el primer contador este en 6, el segundo en 5 y el tercero en 4.
Esto lo efectúan 3 conmutadores rotativos de 10 posiciones, ver foto, una posición para cada salida del CD4017, cuyas salidas se “suman” en una compuerta “AND” al coincidir la posición de los conmutadores con la cuenta, la compuerta manda una señal que detiene el paso de los pulsos de Clock .
En este caso la visualización del valor prefijado es a través de los propios conmutadores, cuya posición física indica, escala mediante, el número preseleccionado.

​
Estos esquemas se pueden llevar a la práctica, son componentes económicos y fáciles de conseguir.

*¿ Se podría hacer lo mismo con un PIC ?*
Si, y también mejor, pero si estas aprendiendo digital esto es más didáctico.

_*¿ Se podría mejorar el diseño ?*_
Por supuesto, esto es solo un punto de partida.

*¿ Por que escribiste conmutador de 10 posiciones si en el dibujo solo tienen 7 ?*
Porque Multisim no posee el dibujo de un conmutador de 10 posiciones y puse “Lo que había”.

*¿ Tienes la simulación ?*
Si, esta en los archivos comprimidos.

*¿ Tienes PCB ?*
No

*¿ Estás loco que preguntas y te contestas a ti mismo ?*
Si, totalmente.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 20, 2009)

Como siempre...
muy interesantes y amenos tus articulos...
Saludos...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2010)

me trajo a este tema otro tema que cerraron.
en el cual el que lo inicio pone que no quiere comprar lso componentes sin antes probar (simular ) yver que funciona........

¿ que ridiculez !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

no querer comprar lso componentes si no esta seguro que funciona.

ni quiero pensar si se va a casar sin antes decirle al suegro que quiere "probar a la nena un tiempito" y que encima le firme una garantia d ebuen funcionamiento.....
si lo pienso 2 veces esta bueno ..........

no querer comprar un CD40xx o 2 ......o 3 de ellos, un poco dee estaño , unas resistencias, uno o 2 digitos de leds de 7 segmentos, si usa eso.........
en fin........todo un presupuesto, no ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/problema-urgente-circuito-contador-cd-4029-a-30310/
un 4029 era el asunto.
es un riesgo terrible comprar un ci yponerse a experimentar, con el tester o un par de leds, mirando la datasheet y probando sus funciones.
un peligro terrible.
terrible riesgo.......................
riesgo de aprender???
riesgo de agarrarles el gusto ??
dedescubrirlos ??????

en otro tema un pibe decia que hoy dia les enseñan directamente programacion.

es como que a un pastelero le enseñen a hacer recetas en la PC, nada de llenarse los dedos de dulce, de enchastrarse con manteca, de meter las manos en el horno...........


QUEEEEEEEEEEEE PAAASSSSAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hay algun degenerado en las escuelas hoy dia ???????
algun enfermito o resentido que no quiere que los pibes aprendan bien ???????


----------



## lubeck (Ene 26, 2010)

> hay algun degenerado en las escuelas hoy dia ???????
> 
> algun enfermito o resentido que no quiere que los pibes aprendan bien ???????


y lo peor de todo es que yo creo que es a nivel mundial.... espero no salirme del tema pero... hace un par de años tenia un empleado que cursaba en la preparatoria(no se cual seria el equivalente en otros países pero es como el high-school en E.U.) y cada fin de curso le preguntaba como iba en la escuela y me decía que en varias materias estaba exento, o sea que no necesitaba presentar examen final pues de acuerdo a su desempeño en el curso obtenía la máxima calificación... ya te imaginaras... yo me quedaba con el ojo cuadrado... en mis tiempos de estudio... eso era casi imposible.... el obtener un mediocre 8 (en escala de 1 a 10) era lo máximo, y no se diga en las terroríficas matemáticas, un ocho era lo mas cercano a sentirse todo un Einstein.... bueno para no hacerla tan cansada un buen día teníamos que resolver un problema de matemáticas en la practica y le pedí que lo resolviera... oh mi sorpresa mayúscula que no tenia ni idea de como solucionarlo y no era mas que una simple regla de tres, y a mi me lo enseñaron no la prepa, ni en la Secundaria, sino en la primaria en mis primeros doce años de vida.... me puse a indagar mas sobre sus conocimientos generales... y nada no tienen ni idea de nada... yo no se cual sera la estrategia actual sobre el tema de educación... pero esta por los suelos, no se si sera "pase ahora por la escuela y aprenda después" o que onda!... 

 y si es cierto... encima... y no generalizo... no se quieren arriesgar a aprender.... si supieran algunos cuanto he invertido para aprender en algunos temas incluida la electrónica y lo que obtenido físicamente, mas no en conocimientos, se irían de espaldas...

 Con respecto a lo de la prueba pre marital... no estaría nada mal.... nada mas que con efecto retroactivo.... y en una de esas y regreso a mi vieja... 

Pero en fin los tiempos cambian y probablemente ellos digan lo mismo llegado su tiempo... pero por como van las cosas quizás en algún tiempo las escuelas dejaran de existir...
post.end.


----------



## joseagustin (Ene 9, 2011)

muchas gracias
joseagustin


----------



## Neybero (Feb 24, 2011)

Me interesan los diagramas pero no los puedo abrir ya que el PC que uso no maneja ese formato.
Hay alguno en pdf , jpg u otro mas sensillo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2011)

Neybero dijo:


> Me interesan los diagramas pero no los puedo abrir ya que el PC que uso no maneja ese formato.
> Hay alguno en pdf , jpg u otro mas sensillo?



Los archivos son *simulaciones* con Multisim 11

Si haces "Click" con el botón derecho del mouse sobre los dibujos los puedes ver mas ampliados.


----------



## ulloacristian (Abr 20, 2011)

oooo muy buen aporte muchas gracias , no hay problema en adaptarlo para 4 display ?


----------

